# Bullet Puller



## Tony M. Baker (Apr 12, 2015)

Guns and Ammo http://tonybakerworkshop.blogspot.com/2013/03/guns-and-ammo.html


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 18, 2015)

I couldn't find a bullet puller on his Blog.  Do you know if it is still there?


----------



## Tony M. Baker (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, it's still there. Click on the guns an ammo link in my post, and scroll to the bottom of the post.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi. I'm  curious to how the bullet puller works? Does it grab the bullet to pull it?   I use my hammer style bullet puller. Works for most except the steel case ball ammo. I use the bullet puller to make my own blank ammo for golf ball launcher threaded onto .223 rifle.  

Jack


----------



## compact8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Tony M. Baker (Aug 9, 2018)

My blog has moved, the new link is http://www.inquirediscovercreate.com/2018/08/bullet-puller.html


----------

